# UK Spouse visa proof of living together



## kliu448 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I'm recently preparing to help my wife(chinese) apply for the spouse visa, me being the sponsor (chinese with british passport). We met in 2013 during Uni in Edinburgh, then we both lived together in china from 2014-2016. We got married in Oct 2016 which I then moved back to UK in the same month and she came with me on a visitor visa. We both lived together up till now at my parent's house in UK, and she will have to go back to china as her 6 month visa duration is up. 

My question is, I've read that for spouse visa applications I will have to show 6 separate documents/forms of proof of living together after getting married. Since she's only here in the UK on a visitor's visa and it'll be difficult to provide 6 sources of proofs, will it be ok if only some documents are provided?

Documents that can be provided to show both of us living together are;
1. My bank statements and her bank statements with the same address 5 months
2. House utility bill with both our names and my dad's for 1-2 months
3. Giffgaff phone bill for 1 month

Thanks in advance


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I think you've slightly misunderstood the requirements for a Spouse Visa. For the initial Spouse Visa (the one you and your wife will apply for), no such proof of cohabitation is required - just for the second visa (that you will apply for after your wife has been here for 2.5 years).

You do need to show proof of an enduring and subsisting relationship and marriage (which you have, if you have photos of your life together in China), but the proof of cohabitation is not required at this point.

Once your wife arrives in the UK on her Spouse Visa, you should start to save letters and documents like your Council Tax bill/NHS appointment letters etc as proof of cohabitation... if you pay the Council Tax yourself (as opposed to your landlord paying it from the proceeds of the rent that he/she collects), I would suggest that you call the Council and have your wife added to the bill and have them send out an amended statement showing her name on it, as you will be able to use that statement as a proof of cohabitation... it will take a few days (no more than about a week or so) for the statement to arrive in the post. If you open up a joint bank account, you can use your bank statements as another proof of cohabitation.

Good luck to you!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As WCCG said there is no need to prove that you've lived together immediately after marriage. Additionally, as she's in the UK on a visitor visa, she's not actually living in the UK she's visiting. 

You will, however need to show proof that you lived together in China as proof of your enduring relationship.


----------



## kliu448 (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you guys for your quick replies! I have one more questions, Since me and wife will be living with my parents (they own the house), I can provide the title deeds, mortgage statement (which states that there's 4 bedrooms), land register and council tax for 2017. Do I still need the housing inspection from the council to prove the house is not overcrowded?

Again thanks for your help


----------

